
Show HN: Bootstrap icons as Vue components - red2awn
https://github.com/tommyip/bootstrap-icons-vue
======
mvind
Why is this better than using the bootstrap icons from vue-bootstrap?

~~~
red2awn
Author here. This library is for people who are only using the icons without
bootstrap. I know BootstrapVue can do this as well but I dislike pulling in a
massive library just to use a few icons.

Plus this works with Vue 3.

